# Junk shop classical



## cknowles (Jan 29, 2008)

On a whim, I went to the local junk shop at lunch on Friday and found this.










However it didn't look this nice in the store!
It's a "VIBRA" model # 66, whatever that is. It appears to be a relatively low end classical with a laminated (read 3 ply) top. There are no surface blemishes, the finish is quite nice. It's holding tune now and is actually rather nice to play, though the action is still just a bit high even with a really low saddle. Intonation is good.

The back was covered with mold, someone had strung it with steel strings
breaking the saddle and several tuners in the process.

I installed new tuners










and a new plastic saddle as a temporary repair, note it's almost level with the bridge.










Now for the remaining issue, there's quite a bow in the neck from the steel strings.










Can anyone here suggest a course of action to help the neck back to it's original shape? Should I just de-string it and let it relax on it's own?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

It probably doesn't have a truss rod.
While some classicals do, most of the ones I've seen--even expensive ones, do not. So there may not be much you can do about the neck, but leaving the strings off may help, as tuning down a half step when you restring it.

But if it's playable anyway--and it was cheap--it's a project guitar and a fun thing to play.


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

As zontar has stated... You probably can't do much with the neck. You have done a wonderful job of restoring it, so why don't you sell it and find another fixer upper. You obviously have a talent for restoring instruments.


----------



## cknowles (Jan 29, 2008)

I've only become involved in guitar technicianery in the last 3 years and am still learning a lot. You're correct, no truss rod. So what to do...

I'm thinking that a bit of heat and some persuasion to induce a back bow may work, failing that I was thinking of a refret and using some strategically placed frets with a thicker tang to exert some additional force to get the neck back in line. Classical necks are nice and pliable and I can pull it straight by hand with a bit of effort. I think it's great to learn on an instrument that holds no real monetary value.

Either that or I'm just a sucker for lost causes! :food-smiley-004:

Plus this one cleaned up so nice, it was a real dogs breakfast when I found it. (Shoulda taken some before pics!)


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Try humidifying it too. The fretboard will absorb more moisture than the neck and as it expands it should straighten the neck out somewhat.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

take it to a tech that has a neck iron....it's some sort of unit that surrounds the neck and heats and takes the bend out.


----------



## cknowles (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas everyone.
Does anyone know of a tech in the Hamilton area who might have a neck iron as RIFF_WRATH has suggested?


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

cknowles said:


> Thanks for the ideas everyone.
> Does anyone know of a tech in the Hamilton area who might have a neck iron as RIFF_WRATH has suggested?


I would try folkway in Guelph http://www.folkwaymusic.com/ They have/had a good repair shop. Failing that I would phone the 12th fret repair shop in Toronto.


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

Or...why not go the little extra and get yourself a couple surface thermometers and a couple heat lamps. Rig up a jig that can apply some back pressure so you can "slip" the fretboard glue joint. You sound like your on the right track also with the enlarged fret tangs to induce back bow.
Make sure, if this thing was strung with steel strings, that you look really closely at the top bracing. The additional tension could have broken something critical to neck stability.

Regardless, good luck ! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## cknowles (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks Grenvilleter, The idea behind this guitar is to have something that I can learn these techniques on. Eventually I'd like to do more guitar restorations, maybe even on something worthwhile! 

For the short term I'm humidifying it in a guitar case and checking on it to see if the wood is capable of relaxing on it's own. I'll see what a month does for it. Next is a heat treatment, I think a heat lamp and clamps may yield similar results as this product: Aria Guitar neck straightener. A fret job is definitely in the future as well.

One step at a time... :food-smiley-015:

Thanks a million everyone!


----------



## cknowles (Jan 29, 2008)

*3 month update*

Remember back in November I picked this classical up at a local recycle store. It was in really bad shape, but looked as though it may have potential.

Well, after letting it sit un-strung in a nice humid environment the neck did relax and has a hint of relief while strung with nylon strings. The action is acceptable up the whole of the neck and intonation is spot on. Looks like patience pays off! 

Cheers

Chris


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

kksjur You did a wonderful job with this guitar. kksjur

I'm sure you are thrilled about the neck.

Now..enjoy playing it :smile:

Dave


----------



## cknowles (Jan 29, 2008)

*Status update, Junk shop classical has moved on...*

After playing the Junk Shop classical for several weeks, I learned that it wanted to find a new home...

Some of you might remember the fire in New York City's Chinatown district, that killed 2 and left 27 badly injured and over 100 homeless.

One of my former colleagues was living there as she was studying photo journalism. Long story short, she lost everything. I sent my recently rescued classical guitar to her via a mutual friend.

Here's her reaction:
"Chris! I love it! It is amazing.. I've told many people the story of how you restored it to life already... and I played it in the subway (like I've always wanted to) carrying it on the way home.

Thank you. Your thoughtfulness and generosity means so much to me  "

Here's the guitar,










And the lovely young lady who now owns it.









Somehow I feel more satisfaction giving it away to Annie, than I would have gotten from selling it...

Chris


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

That was a really nice thing to do Chris.:smile: It's good to know that she really enjoys the guitar.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*To cool*

Just remeber that karma always comes back when you least expect it to, way to cool what a great gift to someone.Sharing of music.Ship


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

cknowles said:


> Somehow I feel more satisfaction giving it away to Annie, than I would have gotten from selling it...
> 
> Chris


Funny how that works.
Way to go.


----------

